# Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H



## general2oo4 (11. Oktober 2015)

*Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Hallo zusammen,

wie schließt man den Dell UltraSharp U2715H am besten (um die beste Leistung d. Bildschirms zu erhalten) an den PC an? Durch die HDMI Anschlüsse sollen ja nur 30 Hz kommen. Muss ich gegebenenfalls ein separates Kabel bestellen?
Ich habe bis jetzt immer über DVI angeschlossen, aber diesen Anschluss gibt es bei diesem Monitor ja nicht...

Anschlüsse des U2715H: 2x HDMI (MHL), DisplayPort 1.2, Mini DisplayPort, 1x DisplayPort-Out

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß

general2oo4


----------



## cerbero (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Welche Anschlußmöglichkeiten hast du denn an der Grafikkarte ? 

beim 2515H wird ein Displayport - Kabel mitgeliefert mit dem ich keine Probleme hab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Es ist völlig egal welchen Anschluss du benutzt wenn du

1.) Eine digitale Schnittstelle verwendest (sind alle genannten)
2.) Die verwendete Schnittstelle die erforderliche bandbreite für deine gewünschte Auflösung+Bildwiederholrate schafft (deswegen gehen bei HDMI (1) bei Auflösungen über FullHD keine 60Hz mehr).

Die modernste Variante bzw die mit der höchsten Datenrate wäre der DisplayPort welcher hier auch zu bevorzugen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Würde auch zu DP raten.


----------



## general2oo4 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Ja meine GTX 970 hat einen Display Port. 

Muss ich denn jetzt den Display Port 1.2 oder den Display Port Out nehmen?

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## cerbero (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Du musst den DP  1.2 nehmen, der "DisplayPort Out" ist für Daisychaining, das heißt für einen weiteren Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Nur mal so nebenbei, HDMI ab 1.3 schafft WQHD mit 60Hz ohne Probleme.


----------



## machero (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Hallo,
mal eine Frage...

Ich habe heute Abend den DELL U2715H bekommen und natürlich gleich ausgepackt und aufgebaut.
Allerdings bekomme ich kein Bild ! Es kommt lediglich der Hinweis das kein Displayport angeschlossen wurde und der Monitor in 5 Minuten abschaltet.

Das Ding ist das ich momentan keine Grafikkarte im PC habe. Deswegen habe ich ganz normal das HDMI-Kabel von meinem anderem Monitor genommen und den DELL dann damit am Mainboard angeschlossen.

Habe ich da jetzt irgendwas  übersehen oder braucht man  wirklich zwingend den Displayport um ein Bild zu bekommen !?!?!?
Warum gibts dann am Monitor noch zwei HDMI Anschlüsse ?
Kann ja wohl nciht sein, oder? ;/
pls help


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Den Eingang hast du auf HDMI umgestellt?


----------



## machero (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Eingang hast du auf HDMI umgestellt?



Ja, mein Fehler!! Musste erst noch über das Onscreen-Menue am DELL-Monitor auf "HDMI" umstellen 

Bild habe ich jetzt! *freu*
Bei Auflösung wird mir aber nur 2048 x 1152 ermöglicht. Angeblich die "optimale" Bildschirmauflösung.
Ist das weil ich keine Grafikkarte im Rechner habe ?


----------



## Lee (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Kommt aufs HDMI Kabel und auf das alter des Mainboards an. Bei meinem uralt Laptop (Core 2 Duo Zeit^^) geht über HDMI auch nich die volle Auflösung. Bei meinem neuen über DP schon


----------



## machero (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*



Lee schrieb:


> Kommt aufs HDMI Kabel und auf das alter des Mainboards an. Bei meinem uralt Laptop (Core 2 Duo Zeit^^) geht über HDMI auch nich die volle Auflösung. Bei meinem neuen über DP schon



Hatte gestern Nacht das Problem mit der "2048 x 1152 Auflösung"  noch gegoogelt.
Bei Computerbase meinte jemand er hätte das Problem gefixt über die "NVIDIA-Einstellungen" in der Systemeinstellung. Da ich allerdings gerade keine Grafikkarte im Rechner habe, 
kann ich die NVIDIA-Eintstellungen nicht öffnen.

Problem sollte sich aber hoffentlich erledigt haben sobald ich wieder eine Grafikkarte (mit Displayport) habe. Dann wird der Monitor auch darüber angeschlossen.
Der DELL UltraSharp U2715H ist auf jeden Fall echt  schick. Bin schon gespannt wie die Umstellung von FullHD auf WQHD kommt  bzw. wieviel feiner das Bild wird ...kenn bislang nur FullHD


----------



## Körschgen (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wie am besten anschließen? Dell UltraSharp U2715H*

Noch als Anmerkung:
Das Kabel das dabei liegt, ist ein mini DP Kabel, also am Monitor auch miniDP auswählen.


----------

